# How to install libpcap



## rikotech (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I am absolutely new in freeBSD FreeBSD. I just insalled freeBSD FreeBSD 8.0 on Oracle VM Box, over win7 Windows 7. I read that there is GCC included. My task is to create a network sniffer using GCC and the libpcap library, but I dont don't know how to install the library, then I need to know how to utilize the library by GCC.

I know there is a lot of info all over the Internet but my time is limited  :r therefore I use any familiar tools to reduce that time.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 4, 2014)

Are you trying to let people do your homework assignment? Sure reads like it.

Tell us what you have done so far.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2014)

rikotech said:
			
		

> I just installed FreeBSD 8.0 on Oracle VM Box


Why are you installing a version that's been end-of-life for nearly four years? 

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

